# Dog pads



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I always believed that it is better for them to toughen up. 

I remember a winter puppy I had, when he was younger, his paw pads would actually bleed just walking on the pavement and ice. I had to use bag balm on them until they toughened up so they wouldn't bleed.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

cubbysan said:


> I always believed that it is better for them to toughen up.
> 
> I remember a winter puppy I had, when he was younger, his paw pads would actually bleed just walking on the pavement and ice. I had to use bag balm on them until they toughened up so they wouldn't bleed.


Okay, I'm going to look up Bag Balm. Thanks!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Let them toughen up. I use mushers secret but only in the winter to keep the snow from compacting in the pads. Great stuff all around though.


----------

